# non lactose meds



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

I read that Levothroid and Levoxyl are the only meds made with NO lactose fillers in it for those of us senstive to milk etc. I know Synthroid has lactose in it as well as Acacia *tree* and those of us with pollen allergies should also avoid the Synthroid my allergist said as it could aggravate some problems such as the sinuses.
My question is WHO IS TAKING the Levo meds and are you having any side effects? I read that they have the least allergic potential. Thanks.


----------



## nyer_at_hrt (Nov 11, 2009)

i took the generic synthroid and stopped because of hives. i'm still trying to pinpoint the reason. i now am on synthroid and ok so far. I have SEVERE allergies. To the point where I should basically live in a bubble. My pollen, tree, grass allergies etc are absolutely horrendous. The allergist wonders how i function. so far synthroid has not bothered my allergies...i thought the generic had the tree fillers not synthroid?


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Here is the article I read. http://thyroid.about.com/od/synthroid/a/acacia-lactose.htm


----------



## nyer_at_hrt (Nov 11, 2009)

right levothyroxine is the generic form of synthroid that i had HORRIBLE reactions to....i broke out in horrible hives...i have been absolutely fine on the brand name of just synthroid


----------

